# Puppy with 3 legs



## zigzag (20 January 2015)

10 weeks old, been handed to rescue as breeders can't sell other puppies sold.  Has 3 legs, one front leg a stump, was born like it. Runs etc not affected

Would you adopt? Any problems to think of? (Or should breeders have PTS at birth)


----------



## twiggy2 (20 January 2015)

what breed is it?


----------



## gunnergundog (20 January 2015)

As above, what breed, how big is it anticipated to be weight/height wise at adulthood?

Also, is the stump ennervated and does the dog try to move it or is it flaccid and without bone?

Have known three legged dogs that worked successfully as gundogs but they had HIND legs amputated later in life.

As dogs, like horses, take more weight naturally on their forehand, I suspect that it could become more of a problem as the dog gets older and fills out physically as it matures....some breeds more than others.  i would be guided by my vet and my own judgement as to quality of life and would PTS if quality of life was compromised at an early age if necessary rather than fulfilling normal breed life expectancy.


----------



## zigzag (20 January 2015)

Greyhound cross Saluki


----------



## zigzag (20 January 2015)

Don't know about the leg Gunnergundog, will see pup tomorrow


----------



## twiggy2 (20 January 2015)

personally I would not adopt a dog of that type with three legs, 

at one point it was suggested amputating a hind leg on my lurcher (recovery set back and options being discussed) they are running dogs and really do love to run so it was not an option as far as I was concerned-I would have PTS before doing that


----------



## zigzag (20 January 2015)

The puppy runs and plays, can get on sofas/beds etc.  Not sure if my heart is ruling my head lol. Not sure if I should see her  or just say no now


----------



## twiggy2 (20 January 2015)

my lurcher crashes enough with a full complement of legs


----------



## gunnergundog (20 January 2015)

Hmmm...IMO, the bad news is that those are both large breeds, but the good news is that they are both what I would call light framed breeds........in other words, not overtly heavy in front breeds, albeit deep chested ones.  Hey, they could be mastiff parents!  On the other hand, they are both breeds known for speed and I wonder about the cornering/braking ability on only three legs and the stresses that may be incurred as a result. 

Is this a pup you are thinking of taking on?

My honest view?  If you are the type that can go into this with the  'let's give the lad a good life whilst he can have one but call it a day when the time is up' view, then go ahead, KNOWING that this time may be quite early on in the normal lifespan of a dog, if and when complications arise.

If you want a dog that will have a long lifespan, then this guy whilst bringing you joy, will probably also bring you heartbreak sooner rather than later.  Just my view....


----------



## JDH01 (20 January 2015)

I took on a Maine coon kitten with a congenital front leg abnormality, she did well and lived a normal I've but at about a year old died of a heart problem which was linked to her leg but unknown to us. She had a lovely but very short life but I would have done it again despite the heartbreak.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 January 2015)

I wouldn't take on a pup like that and if it's a birth defect, I think I'd have been tempted to PTS. Lucky pup if you take her, but I would be wary of setting yourself up for heartbreak if the condition means she won't be able to live a full life and quality of life needs to be considered if she grows to be a big girl.


----------



## ashlingm (20 January 2015)

I fostered a 3 legged greyhound for a few months while I was living abroad. He was dumped because of his injured leg and not fit for racing  He coped wonderfully after the surgery and hopped around no bother. I think, having lived with an injured leg for so long, having it removed gave him more freedom? 

I would be inclined to give the pup a chance. I think losing a leg in later life may take longer to adjust to whereas this pup knows no difference and will cope in it's own way.  It may not be as graceful as a normal dog but once it's happy and healthy that's the main thing. Let it have a few months and see how it copes as it matures and grows. It may be fine ... or it may not. I do think it deserves a chance.


----------



## CAYLA (21 January 2015)

gunnergundog said:



			Hmmm...IMO, the bad news is that those are both large breeds, but the good news is that they are both what I would call light framed breeds........in other words, not overtly heavy in front breeds, albeit deep chested ones.  Hey, they could be mastiff parents!  On the other hand, they are both breeds known for speed and I wonder about the cornering/braking ability on only three legs and the stresses that may be incurred as a result. 

Is this a pup you are thinking of taking on?

My honest view?  If you are the type that can go into this with the  'let's give the lad a good life whilst he can have one but call it a day when the time is up' view, then go ahead, KNOWING that this time may be quite early on in the normal lifespan of a dog, if and when complications arise.

If you want a dog that will have a long lifespan, then this guy whilst bringing you joy, will probably also bring you heartbreak sooner rather than later.  Just my view....
		
Click to expand...

I agree with the above, If you had said a number of other large breeds, esp heafty boned breeds like mastiffs/rotties/akitas or giant breeds then I would say no. Im not a fan of front leg removals, but as gunnergundog they can they cope very well not being so heavy upfront. I would also agree if you are the type to "give life  chance" He will probably cope pretty well having the defect from birth compared to a dog who loses a leg later in life and in this type of breed they actually cope pretty well in that scenario. Im normally the voice of gloom and doom within our rescue an the 1st to speak up and say sorry but this dogs need "pts" but in this pups case and it was in our rescue I would take a chance. We have had a few adult 3 legged lurcher types very similar one being a saluki x grey and they coped very well and rehomed well as adult amputees.


----------



## Colouredwelsh (21 January 2015)

I'm sorry but this pup should have been PTS at birth. There are too many dogs in the world already. I cannot understand the irresponsibility of some people. It makes my blood boil.


----------



## Dry Rot (21 January 2015)

Colouredwelsh said:



			I'm sorry but this pup should have been PTS at birth. There are too many dogs in the world already. I cannot understand the irresponsibility of some people. It makes my blood boil.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly my reaction. Breeding any animal entails responsibility and that includes the responsibility to PTS at birth any with defects. I sometimes wonder if these poor creatures are not kept alive to satisfy human vanity.


----------



## {97702} (21 January 2015)

zigzag said:



			10 weeks old, been handed to rescue as breeders can't sell other puppies sold.  Has 3 legs, one front leg a stump, was born like it. Runs etc not affected

Would you adopt? Any problems to think of? (Or should breeders have PTS at birth)
		
Click to expand...

Breeders should have PTS at birth, but if it is a greyhound x saluki it will cope fine with 3 legs - I've had a tripod greyhound that raced around just the same as my other greyhounds, never had a problem


----------



## Alec Swan (21 January 2015)

Colouredwelsh said:



			I'm sorry but this pup should have been PTS at birth. There are too many dogs in the world already. I cannot understand the irresponsibility of some people. It makes my blood boil.
		
Click to expand...




Dry Rot said:



			Exactly my reaction. Breeding any animal entails responsibility and that includes the responsibility to PTS at birth any with defects. I sometimes wonder if these poor creatures are not kept alive to satisfy human vanity.
		
Click to expand...

Entirely correct,  both posts.  Perhaps surprisingly,  there is far greater stress placed on the front legs of any 4 legged animal,  than the rear.

Alec.


----------



## Dobiegirl (21 January 2015)

I wish you luck if you go ahead OP, there is lots of advice and anecdotes from people who have actually had 3 legged dogs rather than people advising and not had experience.

I f you go ahead and its successful there will be some on here who will say its a fluke and if the dog doesn't cope they will be the first to say we were the ones who were right all along and you should have listened to us experts.


----------



## planete (21 January 2015)

The point is the pup was not pts and is alive now.  Before I got involved with rescue dogs I would have said pts as well.  But I have now seen quite a few light-framed tripod dogs who go on to lead happy, energetic lives.  We have one in at the moment who actually jumps fences with a missing front leg!  And one hunting man still has an older tripod lurcher who catches a few rabbits regularly.  Yes, the dog's life may be shortened a bit by some problems later on, but one that is healthy now could also have his life shortened by an illness or an accident.


----------



## zigzag (21 January 2015)

My first thought was she should have been PTS at birth, however she wasn't so i have taken her on, she has settled in really well and loves my other dog, who also like her.  Mind vet trip tomorrow for vaccs etc so will see what vet says


----------



## Supertrooper (21 January 2015)

I swim a three legged rottie, born with a deformed front leg. Had what was there amputated at 12 weeks old and has a fab life. He was rehomed to a vet nurse who is careful with his weight and exercise.


----------



## ladyt25 (21 January 2015)

zigzag said:



			My first thought was she should have been PTS at birth, however she wasn't so i have taken her on, she has settled in really well and loves my other dog, who also like her.  Mind vet trip tomorrow for vaccs etc so will see what vet says
		
Click to expand...

Good on you for taking her. I think actually if they are like this from birth the skeleton adapts and balances the animal maybe a bit better than if the leg is removed later in life (just my thought!) 
Although not quite the same, we had a cat who has a front leg amputated after a kindly farmer's son took a shot at him :-(
He was only a few months old and lived at the stables. His leg did seem to grow to be almost central in his chest (or that's how it appeared). He lived to about the age of 12/13 I think and being 3-legged never affected his rabbit hunting ability !!


----------



## 2Greys (22 January 2015)

Met a few sighthounds that are tripods either due to injury or cancer and they seem to cope well whether front or rear. There's a tripawds forum that you may find useful.


----------



## zigzag (22 January 2015)

gunnergundog said:



			Also, is the stump ennervated and does the dog try to move it .
		
Click to expand...

It is this, does it make a difference?


----------



## {97702} (22 January 2015)

zigzag said:



			My first thought was she should have been PTS at birth, however she wasn't so i have taken her on, she has settled in really well and loves my other dog, who also like her.  Mind vet trip tomorrow for vaccs etc so will see what vet says
		
Click to expand...

Awww that is great news, well done you   I do hope all goes well, do post pics


----------



## gunnergundog (22 January 2015)

zigzag said:



			It is this, does it make a difference?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe something to discuss with your vet?  I only asked the question as I knew a dog ages ago that was born with a front leg that was basically a stump of flesh/soft tissue with no sensation at all in the lower half and little or no bone, and what there was was very weak.  In the end the vets decided to do a proper amputation as the stump was proving to be a hindrance to him.  Dog was a lot better post-op.


----------



## zigzag (22 January 2015)

I will ask the vet this morning as she is having her first jabs and microchip, Many thanks


----------



## HashRouge (22 January 2015)

Do you have a pic? Can we see her? Good luck at the vets


----------



## Penny Less (22 January 2015)

There was a pic in the paper earlier this week of a Romanian rescued dog that only had two back legs and apparently thought it was a kangaroo!


----------



## Alec Swan (22 January 2015)

Penny Less said:



			There was a pic in the paper earlier this week of a Romanian rescued dog that only had two back legs and apparently thought it was a kangaroo!
		
Click to expand...

Oh,  how sweet.

Alec.


----------



## mainpower (22 January 2015)

My greyhound/saluki had a front leg broken when she was kicked by a horse, and had her leg and shoulder removed. She adapted from day one, and over time her leg has gone into the middle. On a straight line she's faster than my four legged lurcher, but loses speed on turns. She still jumps gates and fences, but does get worried coming in from the garden if the kitchen floor is wet as she seems to skid more easily!
On my vets advice I keep her leaner than I'd like to avoid extra strain on the leg.


----------



## {97702} (22 January 2015)

I was going to mention you Mainpower but I couldn't remember your user name!


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 January 2015)

I have a lab with a limb deformity. He's now 18 months and gets stronger and better constantly. 
Everyone thought I was mad and some outright said cruel. 
This is just the best liveliest happiest dog I have ever owned (bar the fact he ate a chair yesterday!) 
I'm incredibly grateful for the day I let my heart rule my head and for my fantastic vet who couldn't help him but encouraged and supported us.


----------



## Spudlet (23 January 2015)

We had a lovely lady bring a three-legged greyhound to class - born with a forelimb deformity. He was a happy soul, who was clearly having a lovely life and got around just fine. His owner always said she knew he might not make old bones, but that she was going to give him a really good life until then. I personally think that's a good attitude to have.

He had quite the turn of speed as well, although his cornering was a little questionable - not that it ever seemed to bother him!


----------

